# Twisp clearo battery lifespan



## reijnier (17/1/15)

Started out with twisp bought coils in advance.Id buy more but I would like to know the twisp battery lifespan.


----------



## Cat (17/1/15)

Approx 500 charge cycles. My 2 still fine, since May, my mother using them, charge every day.


----------



## Cat (17/1/15)

Do not buy more Twisp coil heads. Get 2 EVOD1 clearos and buy coils for them. Much better - better flavour, better vapour, no juice coming into mouth , and much less expensive, R20 each online .za .


----------



## reijnier (17/1/15)

eno


Cat said:


> Approx 500 charge cycles. My 2 still fine, since May, my mother using them, charge every day.


Thanks looks like I have enough coils


----------



## reijnier (17/1/15)

Iv


Cat said:


> Do not buy more Twisp coil heads. Get 2 EVOD1 clearos and buy coils for them. Much better - better flavour, better vapour, no juice coming into mouth , and much less expensive, R20 each online .za .


I've never orderd online but looks like I'll have to start sooner


----------



## Cat (17/1/15)

it is the only way. there are some good .za online suppliers, all have subforms here. if you don't have internet banking, you set up PayFast account with your credit card. i just used it again for skybluevaping. skyblue, you make it R500+ you get free courier to your house.


----------



## reijnier (17/1/15)

Cat said:


> it is the only way. there are some good .za online suppliers, all have subforms here. if you don't have internet banking, you set up PayFast account with your credit card. i just used it again for skybluevaping. skyblue, you make it R500+ you get free courier to your house.


And if farm


----------



## Cat (17/1/15)

hah. i don't know. i know some couriers mention it on their websites. They charge extra. Check Aramex, that is what many .za shops use. Otherwise, have to make a plan, maybe someone in Ermelo.


----------



## reijnier (17/1/15)

Vapeking has a vendor but what I want he has no market for, and he forgets to order special requests or something


----------

